
How to Go to Mars–Right Now - rbanffy
https://spectrum.ieee.org/aerospace/space-flight/how-to-go-to-marsright-now
======
bediger4000
Getting people to Mars has come a long way since Werner von Braun wrote "The
Mars Project"
([https://www.wlym.com/archive/oakland/docs/MarsProject.pdf](https://www.wlym.com/archive/oakland/docs/MarsProject.pdf))
in 1953. Zubrin writes a good case.

